# 335 Steiger



## cscott (Oct 8, 2010)

Has anyone installed an Agri-Check monitor for a ADX air cart in a new 335 Steiger using the factory installed harness? I can't seem to get the monitor to work in a new tractor. It works if I run the old harness to the back of the tractor but not when I use the factory installed harness for the Agri-Check. Any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Cscott, I just wanted to welcome you to the forum, even if I couldn't be of any help with that.


----------

